# Cream Blushes



## braidey (Nov 13, 2007)

*Do you ladies use cream blush?  I read in magazine that using cream blushes under powder blushes helps maintain the color, is this true?  Who makes good cream blushes for WOC? *


----------



## lovejt* (Nov 13, 2007)

I love the MAC cream blushes <3

Lancome also make mousse blushes. They're beautiful too. Shame about the sparkles in them though.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 13, 2007)

I had never used a cream blush before, but I purchased my first one "Cheery"
two weeks ago after an MA used it on me during a makeover. I love it and it's quite easy to use. I think I will buy some more.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 14, 2007)

Love the L'Oreal HIP cream blushes.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a Prescriptives Cream blush, there was a time when I used it nearly everyday.  Px has discontinued their cream blushes though.  I have two from Becca, I like them a lot, they are a smoother, balmy consistency, but now you can only get Becca online.  Then I have a Paula Dorf cream blush,. it's much drier, more solid and very sublte.  I like Stila's Convertiable Color, although only Petunia and Poppy are going to work for darker skintones.  Their texture is very similar to that of the Becca products.  MAC's cream blushes are nice too and I plan to get Cherry at some point.


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 14, 2007)

NARS cream blushes or multiple sticks.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 14, 2007)

I have MAC Pleasureful and I really like it.  It's very easy to use and a really beautiful color.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 14, 2007)

I have Laid Back cream blush by MAC and I really like it.
I never tried applying it under powder blush though.
The color payoff is great and it last wear off as fast as powder blush.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm so tempted to try one as I'm a total blush girl... But I have a feeling that it will make me too shiny/oily. Anybody notice this?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 14, 2007)

The one I bought does not go on shiny or oily at all. I have very oily skin and I was afraid of breaking out, but so far so good. I use oil blotting sheets during the day and I also use a blot powder. I say give them a try. You won't know if you like it until you try. I have only worn powder blushes, but sometimes change can be good.


----------



## metalkitty (Nov 15, 2007)

I really like cream blushes, one of my favorites is NYX. It's really similar to MAC blushcremes but I like the colors more. MAC's blushcreme colors just aren't my cup of tea although I love the formula. They're always either too pastel or light on my skin or too brownish or red... They need some nice brighter colors or nicer darker colors with shimmer.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 16, 2007)

NARS makes AMAZING cream blushes and so does MAC


----------



## calbear (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_I really like cream blushes, one of my favorites is NYX. It's really similar to MAC blushcremes but I like the colors more. MAC's blushcreme colors just aren't my cup of tea although I love the formula. They're always either too pastel or light on my skin or too brownish or red... They need some nice brighter colors or nicer darker colors with shimmer._

 
ohhh gotta try them - cause I love the texture of the blushes but I feel the color selection isn't the greatest at MAC.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2007)

Me Too!!!!!!!


----------



## lovely333 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've got cherry and pleasuerful from MAC and I love them. They look very soft and natural. I use a blush brush to apply them. I also have two from bobbi brown and one from Stila. I use them when I want that easy five minute face or when I've got really dramatic eyes.  If they come out with more I would love to get some. Oh and I have somewhat dry skin


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.narscosmetics.com/acb/sto...ategory_7.aspx

This is the swatch link for NARS creme blushes. What I like about them is that they can be applied over powder,and sandwhiched inbetween powder! They turn into powder anyway, which is a bonus! I have oily skin and I like the cool matte look.


----------



## crystal_gale (Nov 20, 2007)

i've tried Bloom's cream blushes and it doesnt stay put on my oily face and i got pimples from using them..does NARS cream blushes or multiples make you breakout? Im pimple prone and oily..


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 20, 2007)

I have oily skin and my multiples and cream blushes do not break me out. I do use blotting papers every few hours,however, to wick up oil.  I do not moisturize my face, but I do wear a silicone based primer (I'm older).  It's very hot and humid here and I work long hours and the only makeup I ever carry with me are blotting papers and lipgloss. The cream blushes are much more intense than the multiples. They are not greasy, I hate greasy and shiny. In Hawaii, its all about the matte look.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not a WOC, but Inglot has a lot of good colours that I think would suit darker skin tones and the formula isn't greasy at all.


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 21, 2007)

NARS makes great cream blushes in a range of shades, the vibrant ones would be great for darker skin tones.  I also like Clarins.


----------



## ThisIsKia (Mar 4, 2008)

*Loreal's HIP Blushing Creme is EXCELLENT! I have it in tickled very highly pigmented so a little goes a long way and lasts all day.*


----------

